# Where's Waldo... er, Cloud?



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

The Cloud magnets are here! i will be more than happy to ship them to you for $5 + the cost of shipping. Enjoy!










PS- i apologize to those who wanted custom hedgehogs. No one really PMed me with their colors, and they had to go into the kiln so theyre all painting like Cloud.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

they look awesome. I forgot to PM you, but i'll do so tonight, just wrote it down on my phone to do so.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

um... he's third from the left? Or, wait, upper right hand corner? Oh... Oh... there he is... the big one, right?

Those look so much like him. Good job.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i couldnt on account of not havin a hedgie yet :roll: lol, but those are adorable, i thot it waz a bunch of hegie babies, but then realized that was alot of babies, then saw how u said they wer ur magnets :roll:  but they look amazing  , and realistic


----------

